# Carter Just B Cuz vs Target 4



## Wesley25 (Jul 16, 2012)

I am looking into buying a Carter Thumb Release. 

Unfortunately, where I live I can't find a shop where I can try them out and will need to order it over the web.

Could anyone give me some advice, preference and/ or experience between the Carter Just B Cuz and the Target 4?

Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Both excellant fitting releases.

Target four would be my choice between the two. I actually shoot a Target three and have shot the four as well.

DB


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

Obviously one is a three finger release, and one a four. Otherwise, the finger groove size, release head distance from handle, and trigger barrel location are identical. The Just-B-Cuz has a greater finger sweep than the Target 4, and of course the index finger is enclosed. The Just-Cuz has a flatter finger sweep then the Just-B-Cuz. I would describe the overall size of all three as medium to just short of large. The finger relief grooves are fairly shallow, so unless you have large hands I think all would fit well. You won't go wrong with any one of them. Excellent releases with a superb track record.


----------



## Wesley25 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks guys for the tips. Right now I am leaning towards the Just B Cuz. I'm unable to try any of them so I am totally going off of reviews I have read. 

Anyone else have some comments to add?


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

I shoot a Just B-Cuz and love it. Haven't shot the Target models though so I can't compare. I also have a chocolate addiction and it feels like a bigger release but I can shoot them simultaneously well. Head length is almost the same


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Muddying the waters a little more...The Just B Cuz is essentially an Insatiable 3, with the enclosed index finger. Other than that, the head length and ergonomics are basically the same. The Just Cuz is also essentially the same as the Target 3, as far as ergonomics and head length, just has the enclosed index finger. Target 3 / Just Cuz are straighter. Insatiable 3 / Just B Cuz more swept. Opens up the buying options a little.


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

Rolo said:


> Muddying the waters a little more...The Just B Cuz is essentially an Insatiable 3, with the enclosed index finger. Other than that, the head length and ergonomics are basically the same. The Just Cuz is also essentially the same as the Target 3, as far as ergonomics and head length, just has the enclosed index finger. Target 3 / Just Cuz are straighter. Insatiable 3 / Just B Cuz more swept. Opens up the buying options a little.


Thanks for the info. I have been debating trading/selling my Chocolate Addiction to try out another release more similar to my Just B-Cuz


----------



## gaberichter (Aug 31, 2008)

I shoot a jbc and love it but I have an insatiable + and evolution. Can't go wrong with a carter.


----------



## Wesley25 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. Looks like I am going with the Just Be Cuz. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wesley25 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Looks like I am going with the Just Be Cuz.


Good choice :thumbs_up. I really like mine. Looking to get an Insatiable to accompany it


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

the target 3 and 4 are smaller than the insatable 3, just b cuz, if you have smaller fingers and hand go with the target if your hands are a little bigger then go with just b cuz,just cuz,insatable 3, I shoot a large stan and the target series are too small for my hand, hope this helps, good luck


----------



## zmanastronomy (Jan 29, 2013)

I shot a friends Target 3 and fell in love with it. He told me the JBC is the exact same release but with an enclosed index finger.
I bought a JBC that day from here. I can live with the inclosed finger with no problem.
My groups where tighter from the first 3 shot with it over my current release.
You'll like it if you buy it.


----------



## Wesley25 (Jul 16, 2012)

I just received the JBC in the mail today from Lancaster and can't wait to get out tomorrow on the 3D course and give it a try.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Just because is really nice! But I prefer a straighter handle. I love my new Target 3 plus!


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

my Carter arsenal, Just B-Cuz and Insatiable 3. Same release, only difference is the finger hole. I hope to add an Insatiable to my cavalry for hunting.


----------

